# Good cigar to pair with a margarita?



## vwaaddict (Jan 20, 2010)

So I have been known to mix 'rita's and cigars. The milder stuff has been working for me, but wanted to generate some ideas. What works well with a margarita for you?


----------



## dj1340 (Mar 30, 2009)

I had a Diamond Crown Maximus last night with margarita's that was very good.


----------



## RealtorFrank (Jan 7, 2010)

My last rita/cigar mix was with a Padron 64


----------



## rk_classic (Mar 16, 2010)

what ever is in the box man, because after the 2nd or 3rd rita who give a shit 
:smoke2:


rk_classic


----------



## vwaaddict (Jan 20, 2010)

rk_classic said:


> what ever is in the box man, because after the 2nd or 3rd rita who give a shit


So you would smoke a chocolaty Maduro with a 'rita? Gross. That is my question basically. I can't see smoking something leathery or spicy, but could live with earthy or woody. I had a Oliva Connecticut Reserve with a 'rita last night, I'd say that cigar was too flavorful even though it is a mild stick.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

Whatever it is, make sure it's a strong stick. The first Ashton VSG I ever smoked, I paired with a 'rita, and couldn't taste the blasted thing. At ALL. One $14 stick up in flames. :facepalm:

I've learned since then to pair more carefully.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Some drinks that have a strong taste like a margarita I can't say I'd pair a cigar with it because the drink will overpower the tobacco. There are several drinks that I can say accenuate cigars in a very positive way like scotch,,,whiskey,,,Amarula. I'd be very interested in others opinions on this post as maybe I am missing something.


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

I've had some bad pairings, but with a 'rita, I'd choose something full bodied because of the drinks' potent taste (if done right!). DPG Cuban Classic maybe? Anything mild to medium would be lost in the lime and tequila!


----------



## RicoPuro (Sep 24, 2008)

Stench said:


> right!). DPG Cuban Classic maybe?


You took the words off my mouth. Anything in the same Pepinesque style of power and spice.


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

I love mojitos but id never mix one with a really good cigar, like others have said margaritas and mojitos and drinks like that are just going to cover up the flavors of the cigar. My suggestion, smoke an acid. The only time I really smoke acids is with a mojito, very refreshing summertime combo.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Dread said:


> I love mojitos but id never mix one with a really good cigar, like others have said margaritas and mojitos and drinks like that are just going to cover up the flavors of the cigar. My suggestion, smoke an acid. The only time I really smoke acids is with a mojito, very refreshing summertime combo.


I'm with you (and Gary) on the margaritas, they are too powerful for me to mix with a cigar- actually any tequila based drink falls in that category for me. Personally, I think mojitos are a completely different story, especially if you cut back on the mint a bit.


----------



## Seminole (Apr 9, 2010)

The Diamond Crown #5 and Perdomo ESV, are really good with Mojitos in my opinion, should work with a margarita as well. As far as mixed drinks go, a medium cigar works best. I definitely wouldn't be smoking one of my more expensive one's, save those for your favorite rum or scotch on the rocks.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

IMHO a JdN Antano would go real good with the sweet/sour 'rita flavors.


----------



## JackH (Aug 13, 2009)

I mix a Cuervo margarita and pair it with an El Rico Habano maduro torpedo. That cigar can go toe to toe with most any mixed drink.


----------



## CaptainJeebes (Apr 26, 2008)

like some here i dont think margaritas and cigars are paired well. the margarita is just too strong to get any good flavor out of the cigar. i say try a good scotch


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

jadeg001 said:


> I'm with you (and Gary) on the margaritas, they are too powerful for me to mix with a cigar- actually any tequila based drink falls in that category for me. Personally, I think mojitos are a completely different story, especially if you cut back on the mint a bit.


Yea thats my problem, my gf grows all sorts of herbs and spices so we always have a ton of fresh mint in the summertime cause it grows like weeds. So my mojitos are always loaded with mint. A more classic mojito definetly isnt very overwhelming but my style definetly is.


----------



## jmpeace501 (Apr 5, 2010)

Fuente Gran Reserva & almost any Rocky Patel that I've had to date. 

BUT... the margarita must have Grand Marnier in it, or I can't drink it. lol. (or possibly Cointreau, but I'll always prefer Grand Marnier). And even if you use mix for the lime, at least a squeeze of fresh real lime juice will do wonders! :thumb:


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

I enjoy strong and tart drinks on the porch once the weather warms too, mainly mojitos and gin and tonic. Overly sweet and/or sour drinks will totally blow any flavor you would otherwise get from a good gar. Padron Anni or a VSG, are you crazy lol!. 
I typically pair with an inexpensive albeit strong cigar, especially those that are usually too dry on the finish--the sweetness of your bevy will work nice. Try corojo's or cameroons. An inexpensive Gran Habano, Camacho, someone mentioned a DPG Cuban Classic, that could be a good one.

Cheers!


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Dread said:


> Yea thats my problem, my gf grows all sorts of herbs and spices so we always have a ton of fresh mint in the summertime cause it grows like weeds. So my mojitos are always loaded with mint. A more classic mojito definetly isnt very overwhelming but my style definetly is.


Isn't it great how mint grows like a weed (I really like that fact actually)?. I can definitely see how a mojito packed with mint would kill the flavor of a cigar though.


----------



## Playa habana (Mar 25, 2010)

Given my Job I feel duty bound to answer this one.....lol

Unfortunately I only have experience of Cuban sticks but I would probably recommend something along the lines of an Hoyo de Monterey Epicure #2 as it can be spicy or maybe a Cuaba tradicional (very Spicy)....I think that with a marguerita spicy is the way to go. With a Mojito Classica then maybe a RyJ coronita en Cedro? I'm not sure, I personally don't like the Mojita classica with a cigar, too sweet, too much mint, but that is purely personal taste. Now a Mojito maracuya (that's passionfruit mojito to you and me) with a Montecristo works a blinder, but again that is my purely my taste, I like the creamyness of the gar with the tanginess of the Passionfruit.

And by the way never use a mix for marghuerita, please!


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

I definitely would steer away from sugar on the rim. I gotta think that would destroy the flavor of any cigar. I also think you are spot on by steering away from the maduro and marg combination.

Three you might try are Camacho Diploma, Perdomo Grand Cru Corojo, Jdn Celebracion.


----------



## Playa habana (Mar 25, 2010)

GH Corojo #5, not smoked it myself, but the people I know who have claim big, spicy pepperiness for this 'gar.......

Salt on the rim, salt on the rim..............but maybe not with a cigar


----------

